# First Oil paint M&M's yum!



## polyastepanova (Apr 1, 2014)

Just click on a link and scroll down a little. I get pretty confused with how to upload a picture here. 

My first oil paint creation! 

http://artbyps.blogspot.ru/


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Please learn how to post here. Nobody wants to blindly go to another site.


----------

